

Sometimes you can judge a Country by its Airport - rodinhood
http://rodinhood.com/judge-country-airport

======
compay
I hate to be "meta," but all of the articles submitted from this domain are
basically just a rich guy complaining about his level of comfort and service
received by those he deems to be beneath his station. I have no idea why they
keep getting voted up, but I´d suspect it´s just his friends voting. The
content has absolutely nothing to do with Hacker News. I think this domain
should be blacklisted.

~~~
rodinhood
Sorry to disappoint you Compay.

------
piaskal
Czechoslovakia existed from 1918 until 1992. From 1993 it's either Czech
Republic or Slovakia.

~~~
rodinhood
Noted with thanks and edited.

